# Overstay Fines



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Can someone please clarify this for me as I have heard so many different amounts.

What is the fine per day and the maximum amount of days you can overstay before you really get in trouble?

My passport expired and has been in the UK since 3rd March, visa expired 5th March, any way out of the fine if passport is being renewed?

Thanks


----------



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

londonmandan said:


> Can someone please clarify this for me as I have heard so many different amounts.
> 
> What is the fine per day and the maximum amount of days you can overstay before you really get in trouble?
> 
> ...


I was charged 25dhs per day up until I applied for a new one. (I'm not sure how long you can overstay before it gets to 'squeaky bum time').

Sooo glad I don't live in Abu Dhabi, they charge 100dhs per day 

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Made in Sheffield said:


> I was charged 25dhs per day up until I applied for a new one. (I'm not sure how long you can overstay before it gets to 'squeaky bum time').
> 
> Sooo glad I don't live in Abu Dhabi, they charge 100dhs per day
> 
> Hope you get it sorted.


See this is the thing I was told 200 first day then 100 after but I have seen it as 50 and all sorts.

Did you the Dubai - Hatta run and when did you go also did telling them that your passport being renewed reduce the fines?


----------



## plckid (Jul 25, 2013)

Since you are residence visa. The fine for first day is 125 and per day is 25 aed .
People who are talking about 200 and 100 dhs respectively are that if you are on visit.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I am on a visit visa


----------



## plckid (Jul 25, 2013)

Since you are residence visa. The fine for first day is 125 and per day is 25 aed .
People who are talking about 200 and 100 dhs respectively are that if you are on visit visa.
Since your visa is expired is expired on 5th March, you have one month grace period. So till 5 April you would not be fined. Started from 5 th of April you be fine as I have written above


----------



## plckid (Jul 25, 2013)

londonmandan said:


> I am on a visit visa


Fine for visit visa is 200 for first day and 50 per the next days.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

plckid said:


> Fine for visit visa is 200 for first day and 50 per the next days.


Better then the 100 I have been hearing about.

Thanks


----------



## plckid (Jul 25, 2013)

londonmandan said:


> Better then the 100 I have been hearing about.
> 
> Thanks


Dont pay at the airport. Pay at the immigration office near Jalfliya Metro Station.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

plckid said:


> Dont pay at the airport. Pay at the immigration office near Jalfliya Metro Station.


I will be remaining in Dubai so I am going on a visa run as soon as I get my passport back.


----------

